# Not sure if the setup I have will work. or what I have



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Honestly, for your first setup, I wouldn't worry about it. Those are off brands, so they're not superb quality, but they're more than mine to learn on. Imagine, if learning you dinged your $400 board, you'd be a lot more upset than you would with this setup (not to say I wouldn't be upset dinging any board)

Learn, have fun, and figure out what you want to do with the sport. Then you can buy better equipment suited to your specific needs


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Start with posting once instead of multiple times!


----------



## C018Y (Nov 9, 2009)

ya, got in trouble using the back button. I'm also 6' and weigh 195 lbs. I know about anything would be better than the rentals, as long as it works. and nothing breaks, i figure.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

C018Y said:


> ya, got in trouble using the back button. I'm also 6' and weigh 195 lbs. I know about anything would be better than the rentals, as long as it works. and nothing breaks, i figure.


A 154 is kinda short for your size- unless you live in the park. Your feet are going to hang off at both ends. Still, you could do worse for your first setup.


----------



## C018Y (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I'll survive this year but next i'm going to get new bindings and board hopefully something thats better situated for me. I like my boots though. Of course by brother bought burton board with flow bindings and dc boots. I ain't impressed with his boots.


----------

